# LOVE LACE y WARM & COZY EN MEXICO!!



## bgajon (Jan 8, 2010)

Si chicas ya llegaron! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hoy hablé con mi maquillista consentida en Parque Delta Nelly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y me dijo que ya habían llegado los mostradores y productos de las 2 colecciones pero que hasta mañana estaban a la venta.
De volada me fui y ella me dejó ver y probar los nuevos productos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



WOW!! Todo es más bonito de lo que pensé sobre todo los shadesticks de Warm & Cozy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lo único es que estas colecciones ya llegaron con el aumento anual de MAC a los precios, buuu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Pero bueno... era de esperarse.
Nelly muy linda me vendió por adelantado los productos de mi lista, por eso les recomiendo a las que puedan ir a Parque Delta con ella porque consiente mucho a las adictas como yo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les pongo la info de los cambios de precio de los productos que compré:
Lip glass $205
Shadestick $225
Nail Lacquer $165
MSF $405
Sombra $215
También les incluyo fotos de mi haul.




A la izquierda de Warm&Cozy:
By Candlelight MSF
2N lip glass
Relaxed Shadestick
De Love Lace:
Hypnotizing sombra
Icescape lip glass
Light Affair esmalte de uñas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (este esmalte está bellísimo, ahora entiendo porque tanto alboroto)

Aunque me apegué a la lista que había elaborado con los muestras de color de aquí, debo confesar que probablemente regrese por los shadesticks Nurture (que es un tono tornasolado rosa) y Cuddle (dorado claro también en tornasol). La textura de los shadesticks es una maravilla a excepción de Warm&Cozy que no pinta muy parejo y se siente muy seco en la piel, lástima porque es un tono cobrizo lindísimo.
También presiento que el gloss Feeling Dreamy lo compraré ya que aunque el color es durazno claro tiene glitter rosado tornasolado que lo hace irresistible. 

Espero que esta información les sea de ayuda y felices compras.


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 10, 2010)

Como te dije en un post en Mischief Makers... acabo de llegar de Mérida donde no tenemos MAC (boo!!) ¡Qué emoción saber que W&C y LL ya llegaron! Espero aún encontrar todo mañana...¡deséame suerte! Muchísimas gracias por la información, con este frío, de no ser por tu valiosa información, me quedaría en casa calientita pero sin MAC!!!


----------



## bgajon (Jan 12, 2010)

Que bueno que te fue de ayuda este post. No olvides poner que te compraste.
Hoy usé Hypnotizing, Fig.1 y una sombra morada más obscura de Bobbi Brow. Queda un degradé de morados lindísimo y By Candlelight es un MUST buy. Da una luminosidad a la cara que bueno... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Te va a encantar.


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 12, 2010)

¡Hola Bianca! Pues ayer me fuí corriendo al Pro de Perisur y encontré toodo. 

Las sombras de W&C no me emocionaron tanto como había esperado, tienen muy poca pigmentación. Sin embargo, tienes razón By Candlelight es bellísimo da un resplandor a la cara que no tiene palabras. Es definitivamente el MUST de la colección.

Las sombras de Love Lace, exceptuando Pincurl me encantaron y las traje a casa conmigo! Por equivocación no me dieron el esmalte Light Affair que me encantó así que tendré que regresar, espero que aún me esté esperando!!!

Para sintetizar, me traje conmigo:

By Candlelight MSF
Love Lace e/s
Suave Intentions e/s
Hypnotizing e/s
2N l/g
Los 4 Shadesticks
Sense of Style Khol Power

Además, en lugar de las sombras de W&C, me compré los pigmentos Gold y Rose Gold. Con el cambio de envase estoy añadiendo a mi colección todos aquellos colores que siempre he querido y dejado para después.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 26, 2010)

Yo estoy esperando que me llegue mi By Candlelight MSF! Dicen que es hermoso! es verdad?


----------



## bgajon (Mar 26, 2010)

ES genial, te va a encantar. Yo lo uso para iluminar debajo de la ceja y en el lagrimal aparte de dar luz a mis mejillas.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 26, 2010)

Ya quiero que llegue!!


----------

